# Colors and Pattern in tegus.



## VARNYARD (Jul 5, 2010)

Tegus are polymorphic, meaning in tegus they are known for occurring in several forms and there are no set rules as for color or pattern. Normal tegus, red tegus, giant tegus and blue tegus can range from very dark to very light in color, and they can show whites, blacks, grays, yellows, reds, oranges, blues and even greens in the color. These all can also occur in the same clutch within siblings.

In 1859, Charles Darwin said this, On the Origin of Species:


> I refer to those genera which have sometimes been called "protean" or "polymorphic," in which the species present an inordinate amount of variation; and hardly two naturalists can agree which forms to rank as species and which as varieties.




So all though, black and white are the primary color in normal Argentines, red, blacks and grays in reds, blue, black and browns in blues, creams, whites, grays and blacks in giants, many other colors may also occur as well. Same is true when it comes to pattern. You might breed two very dark tegus and get some very light ones, or breed very light ones and get dark ones, there are no set colors in tegus, and they can vary a lot from tegu to tegu.

You ever seen a child that had blue eyes and blond hair when both parents had brown eyes and dark hair? The same is found in tegus.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue eyed tegus!?!?! SOLD!

Just kiddin', Bobby.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 5, 2010)

there have been blue eyed tegus.... i guy was selling a tegu with one blue eye a few months ago


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 6, 2010)

Really!?!? Sweet.


----------

